# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Niet ongesteld kan ik dan wel zwanger worden?

## samantha1986

HALLO

Mijn vriend en ik willen graag zwanger worden,ik heb nooit de pil gebruikt,
Toen ik voor het eerst ongesteld was kwam het daarna steeds onregelmatiger nu ben ik al bijna 1,5 jaar niet meer ongesteld geweest.

we hebben vrijdag sex gehad,wanneer kan ik het beste testen of ik zwanger ben.?

Mijn vraag is kan ik nu wel zwanger worden?

groetjes

----------


## Nikky278

Hoi Samantha,

Normaal kun je een test doen vanaf de dag dat je menstruatie had moeten beginnen, maar als je al 1,5 jaar niet meer ongesteld bent geweest wordt dat erg lastig... Ben je hiermee nooit naar de huisarts geweest? Want het lijkt me toch niet gezond om zo lang al niet ongesteld te zijn geweest... Het lijkt me in ieder geval wel verstandig te laten testen of je nog wel vruchtbaar bent...

Succes!

Xx Nikky.

----------

